# Vengeance LPX and Ryzen



## librin.so.1 (Apr 3, 2019)

I'm assembling a PC for another person and I ran into a weird problem:
This PC  just won't post with his Corsair Vengeance LPX (CMK8GX4M1A2400C16) memory stick, but posts just fine if I toss a cheapo ADATA stick I randomly took out from a different machine.
I suspected the Vengeance stick might be faulty, but I tossed it into an intel box and with only that mem stick present, it posts just fine.
Using that ADATA stick, I upgraded the BIOS on his board, but that didn't solve it. Likewise, using that ADATA stick I forced lowest possible memory speed and upped the voltage, but it still won't POST with the Vengeance.
I tried re-seating it _at least_ a dozen of times, too.
I'm not sure what to try anymore.
Anyone has any ideas?

Corsair lists this module as compatible with Ryzen in their Ryzen compatibility page, so I suppose it should work. (The mobo manufacturer does not list it as compatible, but appears they only bothered to test 2 and 4 module kits of 16GiB or more, skipping single module kits altogether. But the 2x8GiB kit equivalent of these same sticks is listed in the QVL, so the single stick should be good, too.)

For reference, it's an ASRock M320-HDV R3.0 with Ryzen R3 2200G. BIOS version was 1.00 at first, but I upgraded to latest, i.e. 1.70


----------



## TheLostSwede (Apr 3, 2019)

I got a pair of 8GB LPX sticks in my system without any major problem. Admittedly I can't make them run at 3200MHz, but they're fine around 3000MHz. Not had any issues like what you describe, but then again, I have an Asus board, not an Asrock.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 3, 2019)

On the Corsair site it shows compatibility for the Intel 100, 200, and 300 series.

Is the Corsair Ram single sided or double sided?
That may be the issue.


----------



## Vya Domus (Apr 3, 2019)

Those Corsair kits are unfortunately one of the worst for Ryzen from what I have seen. I couldn't get my kit to run at the rated 3000Mhz speeds until a couple of months ago after a BIOS update.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 3, 2019)

Probably doesn't like the fact it's a 16gb single stick, even though the board supports 32gb you'll find with it being one of the cheapest am4 boards to max out the ram you might have to use a stick or kit on the qvl, and 2x8gb is not the equivalent to your 1x16gb


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 3, 2019)

NdMk2o1o said:


> Probably doesn't like the fact it's a 16gb single stick, even though the board supports 32gb you'll find with it being one of the cheapest am4 boats to max out the ram you might have to use a stick or kit on the qvl, and 2x8gb is not the equivalent to your 1x16gb


Umm, it's 8Gb as per the part number.


----------



## NdMk2o1o (Apr 3, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> Umm, it's 8Gb as per the part number.


Doh don't know where I got 16gb from nvm


----------



## librin.so.1 (Apr 3, 2019)

Caring1 said:


> On the Corsair site it shows compatibility for the Intel 100, 200, and 300 series.


They do list that part number in Ryzen Compatibility Page I linked to. The product page itself might simply be not updated for ryzen, I guess.



Caring1 said:


> Is the Corsair Ram single sided or double sided?
> That may be the issue.


No idea, how do I check without removing the heatspreader?

I do run a similar flavour of Corsair Vengeance on my own Ryzen box on an ASRock board, too. Boi does it like to sh** itself if I try any decent frequencies, but at least it *works*.

I'm really puzzled on what to do at this, as getting that stick exchanged or even explaining that person why that needs to be done might prove to be very difficult, if not impossible, seeing how it's not faulty _per se_. Bleh.

P.S. Apparently the board doesn't employ pc speaker beeps for error code reporting, like boards lacking error code number indicators used to back in the day. Heck, it doesn't even beep on POST! Shameful.


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Apr 3, 2019)

Vinska said:


> No idea, how do I check without removing the heatspreader?



Look between the spreader and the stick. one side will be raised slightly by the chips, the other side probably not.

He may just have to return the stick, and get something that is on the boards QVL


----------



## trickson (Apr 9, 2019)

For what it's worth the Ryzen CPU's ( at least mine) hate Corsairs Vengeance RAM it's like the CPU is wading through mud!
I would try just one stick at a time. See what happens. If the set is not a complete matched pair or has any "variations" that an Intel could handle well AMD WONT!
I still have it in my Ryzen 3 1300X system (Till I can replace them with G-Skill) It boots really slow and can NOT be Over Clocked past 3.7GHz at all!
I also had the same issue when I installed it on the Ryzen 7 1700, That RAM just wont let me over clock! So I picked up some G-Skill Trident Z RGB and HELLO!!! It's like the flood gates where opened all the sudden! Now the Ryzen 7 1700 does this!






Just my 2 cents. It could be that RAM.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 9, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> Those Corsair kits are unfortunately one of the worst for Ryzen from what I have seen. I couldn't get my kit to run at the rated 3000Mhz speeds until a couple of months ago after a BIOS update.



Vengeance for ddr3 were not compatible with my motherboard, I researched it.

Went with GSkill instead.

If anything Id Go GSKill, Crucial, Team, Geil


----------



## Mussels (Apr 9, 2019)

I've had no issues with corsairs RGB lineups on ryzen, but the LPX series is older and people have reported a bunch of issues

All you can do is try various BIOS settings for the RAM and see if one posts, but the moment his CMOS resets, he's stuck with a no post situation again


----------



## Athlonite (Apr 9, 2019)

Vinska said:


> Corsair Vengeance LPX (CMK8GX4M1A2400C16)



That kit is not on the memory QVL and probably for a very good reason ie: to many problems trying to get it to work as advertised 

really the only thing you can do if you don't want to spend hours faffing about trying to get it to run would be to take it back and swap it for a kit on the QVL


----------



## Nuckles56 (Apr 9, 2019)

I never got the 16GB 3200MHz kit to run at it the rated speed, I'd stay a long way away from them and look for something better.


----------



## gasolin (Apr 9, 2019)

CMK16GX4M2B3000C15 on the qvl list doesn't want run at 3000mhz cl 15 on a asus prime x470 pro mb + ryzen 2600X, for the ram to run cl 15 mhz has to be really low


----------



## EntropyZ (Apr 9, 2019)

Yup, LPX kits date back a long time and are mostly optimized for Intel systems, they "compatible" with Ryzen but you won't see them running at high speeds (or not at all in come cases). The LED and RGB variants are fine though. I myself run a white LED 2x8GB @ 3200Mhz with tightened sub-timings no problem, then again it is a dual-rank Samsung E-die kit, which just cut it, messing around with it was fun because it had more constraints.


----------



## VuurVOS (Apr 9, 2019)

Indeed the LPX kits can be a pain in the ass. I have the Corsair CMK16GX4M2B3200C16 (Hynix MFR version) and it is possible to let it run at 3200 CL16. Even a little tighter is possible but both configuration needs lots of manual bios setting tweaking and the latest bios (Agesa PinnaclePI-AM4 1.0.0.6). 

Power related:
CPU NB/SOC Voltage = 1.025v
VLDO_VDDP Voltage  = 0.700v
DRAM Voltage = 1.360v
CPU Load Calibration Control = Mode 3
CPU NB Loadline Calibration Control = Mode 3


----------



## trickson (Apr 9, 2019)

You know I advise anyone that has a Ryzen system to flat out stay the hell away from Corsair! Really crap memory if you ask me! Just pathetic! If you want top of the line performance and RAM that RUNS on a Ryzen look at no other RAM than G-Skil! It is AMAZING!


----------



## VuurVOS (Apr 9, 2019)

trickson said:


> You know I advise anyone that has a Ryzen system to flat out stay the hell away from Corsair! Really crap memory if you ask me! Just pathetic! If you want top of the line performance and RAM that RUNS on a Ryzen look at no other RAM than G-Skil! It is AMAZING!


The cheaper G-Skill modules are also using Hynix most of the time, so those modules are crap as well.

Please check:

__
		https://www.reddit.com/r/Amd/comments/62vp2g

If you want to be safe regardless of manufacture, you need 3200 CL14 modules which has a true latency of 8.75ns.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Apr 9, 2019)

VuurVOS said:


> The cheaper G-Skill modules are also using Hynix most of the time, so those modules are crap as well.
> 
> Please check:
> 
> ...



If anything its Vengeance line on Asus AMD motherboards that are headaches.


----------



## Mussels (Apr 10, 2019)

I'm running the vengeance RGB pro line on asus and gigabyte, previously on MSI... and i've had no issues on updated BIOS, on any of them.

They're hynix, but they do the advertised speeds with no issues...


----------

